# LV - agree or disagree?



## Marisol (May 18, 2005)

What do you think of the following LV bags? Are they hideous or what?


----------



## Joyeuux (May 18, 2005)

I am NOT a LV fan. The first is okay, but the second one -- HIDEOUS!


----------



## Sofia (May 18, 2005)

I don't like any of those. I'm not an LV bag person either, but I have seen a couple I was contemplating on buying. The only reason I haven't is because basically everywhere you look, everyone has one.

The first one I think is ok and the second one I wish they made without the ruffle.


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

yeah, i don't like those.

i like the more simple and classic stuff like the epi line. i like the suhali line also but that is $$$$$$!!


----------



## Sofia (May 18, 2005)

Yeah that line is nice, but $3,000 for a handbag? No thanks.


----------



## keaLoha (May 18, 2005)

I like LV, but not those styles. Were you looking for something unique, collectible, or off-beat?


----------



## wongy74 (May 18, 2005)

I *love* the denim one! I really want it.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* What do you think of the following LV bags? Are they hideous or what?
















Ok know im scared to admit i have the first one,I like it



it dresses me up when im in jeans.Anyways id love it if it was puple and polka dotted,my husband picked it for me,and beleave me from him to do that its alot:icon_love


----------



## Geek (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* 

I like the first one a lot - it's so cute! But the second one looks so tacky with those colorful things in the front. 


Is it 3K?


----------



## jamie18meng (May 18, 2005)

The first one I like a lot. The second one I dont like. I am a lv fan. I like monogram canvas, monogram multicoloure canvas, epi line, damier canvas.


----------



## Mina (May 18, 2005)

OMG $3,000 For a Handbag....what a scary face...LV no way don't need it....but as of liking i don't like the 2nd one...


----------



## spazbaby (May 18, 2005)

I saw at Guess knockoff of the denim one at Macy's...I think I liked the Guess better!


----------



## Jen (May 18, 2005)

I loved that first one lots! Would definitely carry it!


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2005)

I guess for me LV and denim dont go together.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 19, 2005)

The first one is tolerable... the rest of the LV lines, I personally don't like them. I think they're just ugly.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* The first one is tolerable... the rest of the LV lines, I personally don't like them. I think they're just ugly.



Hey there ar some lv lovers here


----------



## jamie18meng (May 19, 2005)

I am a LV lover.


----------



## Andi (May 19, 2005)

me too! I like the classic monogram canvas-line. hope it will never go out of style since I managed to buy one too.

and the collections with the cherries and flowers and those comic figures on the monogram canvas were very cute too!


----------



## elljmz (May 20, 2005)

EXACTLY what I was thinking!

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I guess for me LV and denim dont go together.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* me too! I like the classic monogram canvas-line. hope it will never go out of style since I managed to buy one too.
and the collections with the cherries and flowers and those comic figures on the monogram canvas were very cute too!

the classic monogram canvas will never go out of style.Im saving all of mine for my daughter,then they will be vintage and even hotter.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Ooh I really like the ones with the cherries! my husband told me,"why buy that bag when i can paint cherries all over yours"

Men,they just dont understand,lol


----------

